# fish room pic



## TANKER

Here is a pic of my fish room in my garage.


----------



## Guest

awesome. how many tanks do you have?


----------



## fishfreaks

Nice!! Now im jealous, i wish i could do that :-D


----------



## TANKER

*Updated Pic*

Here is a better pic of the main rack.


----------



## fish_doc

Are those Iron stands and did you make them? I am trying to think up how to set up all my currently unused tanks in a nice easy to maintain setup and because of the ceiling in the basement I can only stack them 3 high if I use iron. If I use wood it will be to thick to give me the space I need to work properly with the tanks.


----------



## TANKER

The stands are actually aluminum, it helps that my brother has a welding buisness. Personally I'm not a big fan of 3 high due to the need for a step ladder for the top tanks, not to mention the loading on the stands. As you can see from the size of my tanks, at just 2 high the rim on the top tank is 5 1/2 feet above floor level. I will see about posting some pics of the plumbing setup on this rack.


----------



## warren126

*Fish*

What type of fish do you have nice setup hope you keep some monsters


----------



## greendragon

I like it,give me a rocking chair and i could sit thier all day.


----------



## Orbital

greendragon said:


> I like it,give me a rocking chair and i could sit thier all day.


Me too, heck give me a stool or folding chair to sit on. :-D 

Nice setup you have there Tanker. Are all the backgrounds painted blue?


----------



## TANKER

All backgrounds on this rack are blue, the rack behind this one and opposite this one are all black. As for stock, I currently have, auloncara stuatrgranti chipoka, auloncara rubescens, sciaenochromis ahli, copadichromis borleyi, melanochromis maingano, aulonocara "german red", labeotropheus trweavasae, melanochromis auratus, aulonocara maleri, telmatochromis temporalis, metriaclima estherae, labidochromis caeruleus, cytocara livingstonii, cyphotilapia frontosa, plus several species of syndontis, pleco and giraffe cats.


----------



## Georgia Peach

very nice!


----------



## IloveCichlids

Nice setup Tanker! I am jealous


----------



## warren126

*size*

what is the largest fish do you have and the size tanks


----------



## TANKER

The largest fish I have is a pair of breeding oscars, roughly 10", my racked breeding tanks as those in the pictures are 75 gallon, 45 gallon and 20L. The 75's and 45's are for breeding and growout and the 20L's are for plant growth. My largest tank tho is in the house, a pair of side by side 125's with my most prized africans showing off for company.


----------



## Doodles

Holey Crap, Im so jealous over here.


----------



## PatronusBestia

Wow, what a great setup!!!
I wish I'd have the space to do the same in my garage, but until we get a shed it's being used as a storage room for everything we don't know where to put it, lol


----------



## Dez

NIce thats alot of maintenance tho


----------

